# wave irons



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2008)

my hair won't stay straight at all...so i'm over it. my hair is naturally pretty wavy but it's not perfectly wavy, so i want to get a wave iron to perfect my little curls. anyone know of a good one? i don't want to spend more than about $35 though.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

bedhead makes an awesome one...they sell it at ulta i think. when i got mine it was like 39.99. the waves that it gives my naturally wavy hair [think not sexy waves but ugly waves!] that beach look.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a vidal sasson one I bought at walmart for like $15. It works great! The waves can be as big or small as you like, depending on how much hair you crimp at a time.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 7, 2008)

oops did not mean to double post that.


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of the outcome of using one of these? I've always wanted to try them. I use my hair straightener religiously and sometimes curling tongs but I can never get wavy hair right...


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 9, 2008)

I have one that I bought at Walmart for only 10 dollars! I LOVE It. It's this one: 
Amazon.com: Revlon RV084 3-Barrel Jumbo Waver with Ceramic: Health & Personal Care

I have stick straight lonnggg fine hair and this is wonderful. I don't know how wavy you want yours but I tried a smaller one and it took forever to just do my bottom layers. This is what the outcome of my hair looks like when I use my large one:





That was me using it for the very first time. It takes awhile to get the hang of it.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 9, 2008)

Sheesh! Sorry for the picture being so large! I linked it from my myspace!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 9, 2008)

ooh wow yours looks very nice! Did you use product before you did that? Mine works pretty well but I'm always too lazy to do it fully underneath.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_ooh wow yours looks very nice! Did you use product before you did that? Mine works pretty well but I'm always too lazy to do it fully underneath._

 
Hmm. I'm pretty sure I sprayed it before hand with some hairspray. Yeah, doing my longest layers sucks cause it takes the longest, but it's so straight that if I didn't it would look really odd with the top being wavy and the bottom being stick straight! haha! 

BTW, that was me using it really quick after I got it, the longer I take to do my hair with it the better it looks.


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey thanks, that looks awesome! I think I might pick myself up some of these. I have the same hair, loooong and fine. I love it straight most days, but I'm happy to try different looks.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

ur beautiful! i cant believe u did that with $10! lol it looks really pretty.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I have one that I bought at Walmart for only 10 dollars! I LOVE It. It's this one: 
Amazon.com: Revlon RV084 3-Barrel Jumbo Waver with Ceramic: Health & Personal Care

I have stick straight lonnggg fine hair and this is wonderful. I don't know how wavy you want yours but I tried a smaller one and it took forever to just do my bottom layers. This is what the outcome of my hair looks like when I use my large one:





That was me using it for the very first time. It takes awhile to get the hang of it._


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 10, 2008)

I found a pic of my results using a wave iron this was using a Vidal Sasson triple barrel waver.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought one of those Enzo Milano curling irons that is just the barrel no clamp  part. It comes with a teflon glove (which I don't use) because you just twist your hair around the tube & it creates the prettiest softest wave curl. Its what they use on the movie stars' hair. mine is the 13mm with the pink handle. I bought mine on ebay for $35 from the wholesaler of the product. 100% authentic. My beautician paid $100 for hers ?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

I got mine at Sally Beauty Supply. It was $18 i think.


----------



## User49 (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these from the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I have one that I bought at Walmart for only 10 dollars! I LOVE It. It's this one: 
Amazon.com: Revlon RV084 3-Barrel Jumbo Waver with Ceramic: Health & Personal Care

I have stick straight lonnggg fine hair and this is wonderful. I don't know how wavy you want yours but I tried a smaller one and it took forever to just do my bottom layers. This is what the outcome of my hair looks like when I use my large one:





That was me using it for the very first time. It takes awhile to get the hang of it._

 

What techinque did you use? Also I love your hair color, it goes great with your eyes and skin tone!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_What techinque did you use? Also I love your hair color, it goes great with your eyes and skin tone!_

 
I just take a strand of hair and start at the root. I clamp it down and hold it for a few seconds then I move it on down, but I overlap my waves. Like theres 3 barrels so when I move it down I put the top barrell in the middle of the wave I just did. Does that makes sense? It's kinda strange to explain lol.

and thanks!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 12, 2008)

*xtiffineyx your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!*


----------



## User49 (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree. Your Gorgeous! That hair style is the look that I am totally going for, but where can I get me some wave irons in the UK???


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I agree. Your Gorgeous! That hair style is the look that I am totally going for, but where can I get me some wave irons in the UK???_

 
Hmm, you could check and see if amazon delivers internationally. or you could try ebay maybe?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 12, 2008)

I actually did my hair like this tonight!  it came out really cute, sorry i don't have a picture.  My hair is a little shorter than my shoulder's and it ended up looking excellent, i got lots of compliments on it.  I left my bangs straight and swept them to the side.  I have the cheap-o vidal sassoon one, but it works just fine.


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry another Q, how long did it take to do your whole head?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 13, 2008)

It takes me an hour but I do have very thick long hair.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 28, 2008)

Bumping up this thread...

I also have the cheap-o vidal sassoon triple barrel waver and it works okay so far, I am still getting used to the technique, especially b/c I have very long hair.

Anyone want to add what kind of styling products they use with this??


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_
Anyone want to add what kind of styling products they use with this??_

 
I spray hair spray and scrunch in some gel. Both of that is applied to DRY hair and for me I need to straighten it first. Putting gel in dry hair sounds gross but your waves will last so much longer.


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 29, 2008)

I have straight hair that wont hold curls that long so I use vidal sassoon wave iron to give me the volume and curl. Its not that great of a curl more like almost a crimp depends how you use it and it take forever!!! to do my whole head about an hour an half because you have to do each section one at a time. Heres a pic of me a few months ago.


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 30, 2008)

I have this one. I think it's the same one Cherrie is talking about.




I got it from Wal-Mart for 15$ I think.
I have short hair shoulder length hair, I also have thick coarse hair but I straighten it first before I use this so It's very thin after I straighten it and it waves well. The waves stay in my hair all day & I use hair spray on each part that I do.
I used it on my clip in extensions too before and they're thin, so with hair spray they stayed in all day.




not a very good picture but you can see how it worked. This was at the end of the day


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 24, 2008)

You can get this same effect using a hair straightner/flat iron especially if its ghd a high heat one will probably work too. Take a strand and place flat iron horizontly as if about to straighten, use one hand to hold iron at handle and the other to hold the top of the iron with thumb and index finger, move the iron downwards slowly towards the ends alternately flipping the iron upside down and back again as you continue gliding down the section. Do this all over to create those sexy waves. hope i helped


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_You can get this same effect using a hair straightner/flat iron especially if its ghd a high heat one will probably work too. Take a strand and place flat iron horizontly as if about to straighten, use one hand to hold iron at handle and the other to hold the top of the iron with thumb and index finger, move the iron downwards slowly towards the ends alternately flipping the iron upside down and back again as you continue gliding down the section. Do this all over to create those sexy waves. hope i helped_

 
Ohh yeah I forgot about this method! I tried this with my flatiron it worked great and it's faster than my waving iron.


----------

